# Suspend fails sometimes

## haarp

Got a problem here. Sometimes my Laptop (Thinkpad SL510) won't suspend properly. It moves through all the necessary steps, but when it should switch off, it doesn't. It sits there doing nothing, not reacting to keyboard input. This happens every third or fourth time I try to suspend and I haven't been able to figure out any pattern (yet)

pm-suspend.log:

```
Initial commandline parameters: 

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 55NetworkManager.

Sun Oct 24 04:39:04 CEST 2010: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux marauder 2.6.35-zen2 #15 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 20 17:55:00 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6570 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

xts                     2506  2 

gf128mul                8413  1 xts

dm_crypt               12498  2 

phc_intel              10582  1 

mperf                   1363  1 phc_intel

snd_pcm_oss            39407  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15984  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1654  0 

snd_seq_oss            28671  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6947  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53225  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6632  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

fuse                   70027  5 

vboxnetadp              4278  0 

vboxnetflt             12723  0 

vboxdrv              1739648  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

rfcomm                 37630  0 

l2cap                  40061  3 rfcomm

btusb                  12265  0 

bluetooth              58025  3 rfcomm,l2cap,btusb

uvcvideo               60017  0 

videodev               47599  1 uvcvideo

v4l1_compat            14887  2 uvcvideo,videodev

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    10554  1 videodev

snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi    10394  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   293242  1 

iwlagn                146746  0 

r8169                  39373  0 

mii                     5045  1 r8169

snd_hda_intel          23692  2 

ehci_hcd               37668  0 

i2c_i801                8728  0 

iwlcore               107050  1 iwlagn

wmi                     8665  0 

snd_hda_codec          75557  3 snd_hda_codec_intelhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                82767  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21514  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    68998  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8404  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

uhci_hcd               22063  0 

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3894648    2851404    1043244          0     215912    1306520

-/+ buffers/cache:    1328972    2565676

Swap:            0          0          0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 55NetworkManager.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/91wicd suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/91wicd suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

Kernel modesetting video driver detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend: success.

Sun Oct 24 04:39:05 CEST 2010: performing suspend

***freeze***

```

messages:

```
Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder kernel: [51848.938539] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder kernel: [51848.946342] EXT4-fs (dm-0): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder kernel: [51848.954243] EXT4-fs (dm-1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[32187]: dhcpcd not running

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[14030]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[14030]: eth0: releasing lease of 192.168.0.3

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[32193]: sending signal 1 to pid 14030

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[32193]: waiting for pid 14030 to exit

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[14030]: eth0: removing interface

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder kernel: [51849.393181] r8169 0000:08:00.0: eth0: link up

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[32205]: dhcpcd not running

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder dhcpcd[32211]: dhcpcd not running

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder kernel: [51849.550653] r8169 0000:08:00.0: eth0: link up

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder kernel: [51849.673625] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

Oct 24 04:39:05 marauder kernel: [51849.683403] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep

```

Any ideas? If you need more information, please ask!

----------

## Hu

Entering S3 requires cooperation from the BIOS.  Your particular BIOS may not react well to something Linux is doing.  Do you have the latest BIOS for that model?  For completeness, could you test whether hibernation works?  That is often more reliable than S3, though it takes longer to resume from hibernate.

When the system rejects keyboard input, are the LEDs blinking?

----------

## haarp

Thanks for answering.

Nope, it's not the newest BIOS, but the changelog does not mention anything regarding suspend for the newest version. I won't touch the BIOS for now. Testing Hibernate is out of the question because I don't have a swapfile (SSD). I don't see why it wouldn't work though, Hibernate simples switches the hardware off.

What do you mean buy LED blinking? You mean the power LED fading on and off like it usually does in suspend? It doesn't do that, the Laptop is still running, displaying the last line of log until I switch it off. I can't even test Magic SysRq commands because the phenomenal keyboard layout on this thing does not recognize combinations of Alt and SysRq  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hu

I meant the numlock/capslock/scroll lock LEDs.

----------

## touch

Have the same issue with SL510 and sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources from 2.6.32-r17 till 2.6.36. Think this is the kernel bug or the TuxOnIce bug, because Ubuntu users report the same problem here.

----------

## touch

2 haarp:

What graphic card do you have ? In my case switching from fglrx to radeon did the trick, suspend works fine at least 5 times.

----------

## haarp

My SL510 comes with Intel graphics and I'm using the newest Xorg driver with KMS.

The drivers are rather buggy, especially when an external screen is attached or when 3D acceleration is used (freezes). I tried disabling modesetting in the kernel command line, but X refuses to start. Haven't pursued it further than that yet  :Wink: 

----------

